# Found this drill while cleaning out my van



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I've been stuck in this thing about 9 months and never even saw this. It was stuck down behind the racking and covered with boxes of LB's.

Looks like it would kick my a$$, if it even works...


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Would love to use that thing on top of a 12' ladder to drill through some Tongue and Groove ceilings


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

Why would you need such a long handle?


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

Does it have any markings? 
It looks alot like the D-style drill black and decker built many years ago, when black and decker was a professional brand, rather than the joke it is today.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Flectric said:


> Does it have any markings?
> It looks alot like the D-style drill black and decker built many years ago, when black and decker was a professional brand, rather than the joke it is today.


It is a black and decker, i'll get a pic of the labeling tomorrow


----------



## wornknobby3 (Jan 29, 2012)

that thing looks like a tank,wonder how much that baby cost? and have you tried it out yet? i wonder what kind of torque she puts out?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

wornknobby3 said:


> that thing looks like a tank,wonder how much that baby cost? and have you tried it out yet? *i wonder what kind of torque she puts out?*




Judging by the length of the handles, she probably kicks like a mule.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks like a 3/4" and if it is it's a man killer and a arm breaker.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

No ****. You better hang on tight if you go on that ride.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Looks like a 3/4" and if it is it's a man killer and a arm breaker.


my boss said if I caught something it would throw me about 20 feet


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

thoenew said:


> Why would you need such a long handle?


For leverage when the thing tries to flop you up into a joist.


----------



## swissmiss177 (Feb 3, 2012)

I used to use one in my farming days to raise silo unloaders. Eg winch. They turn slow, but pray you never bind up, because it ll be time to go home by the time you wake up!


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

here's the info


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

I could use that thing one handed. Sissies. :whistling2:

Seriously, that thing looks intense. I've used a Bosch chipping gun to drill holes in concrete and when it hit rebar, it hurts. Things baby looks like it would rip my arms off.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

zwodubber said:


> my boss said if I caught something it would throw me about 20 feet


sounds like a good drill :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That's a Van Dorn drill with a B&D nameplate. Weird. They used that orange dataplate in the 60's and 70's.


----------



## Kev'71 (Feb 17, 2012)

Had one similar that had no reverse.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

drills like this were used back when men were tough and did not need a clutch. i wonder how many people broke their arms before they started to make them safe


----------



## Kev'71 (Feb 17, 2012)

Arnold use to train with those drills before he filmed Conan the Barbarian


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Its posts like these that really show the age of a lot of you guys:laughing:


----------



## Missouri Bound (Aug 30, 2009)

It's not double insulated....it's probably kill you one way or another.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Those 3/4 inch drill have plenty toqure to do some serious damage to ya or anything in the way.

For the toqure level ?? plenty to get large diesel engine start up which I done couple time as emergecy engine starter 

( kinda risky once it light up it can overdrive them and if the speed low engough it will become a generatour :blink

The other thing I like old school drills they can run on DC source without much issue at all not like most large modern drill they will required AC source to run it.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I use one of those all the time to open and close gates for a hydro plant I work at. I only underestimated the thing once, and caught the piece of 3/4 screw pipe used as a second handle right in the temple. I had to sit down for a few minutes to wait for my world to stop spinning. You have to be damn careful with those things, especially when you are fully closing a gate, as it will pick my 180 lbs right up off the ground when it catches. Good times.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

ohiosparky99 said:


> Would love to use that thing on top of a 12' ladder to drill through some Tongue and Groove ceilings


How about on a extension ladder up against a prefabed concrete wall drilling a 1" bit through it. The reason I mention it, is because as young electrician I did stupid things like that.



zwodubber said:


> my boss said if I caught something it would throw me about 20 feet


It would not throw you anywhere. The RPM is 240. That brings a lot of torque. Low speed equals high torque. It will wring your arm off before you get thrown anywhere.



bduerler said:


> Its posts like these that really show the age of a lot of you guys:laughing:


I was going to say the same thing. There are lots of young guys here for sure. I can remember a time when that drill or one like it was on every work vehicle. Or if it wasn't you needed one.
I wonder what the average age is here? Chris. Make a poll. :laughing:


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

That's a two guy operation there. That's why you have the second handle lol.


----------

